# Aromamizer Supreme Mini Review



## AlphaDog (31/3/16)

I received the tank today from SirVape.

General notes:

This tank is big and heavy
The build quality is exceptional, everything feels very solid and weighty
Top fill is a welcome addition
Juice flow control works very well
Wide open, the airflow feels like double the amount compared to the V1 (where two holes faces the coils and the other two holes are blocked by the build deck posts - and no silicone band) I noticed that it is also quieter - I don't hear the same turbulence from the airflow as I experience with the V1
Big build deck with nice snap in notches ensuring that the coils always face the air holes.
I have a dual horizontal clapton build in it, 5 wraps, 2.5mm ID @ 0.31Ohms.
i have exactly the same build in the V1 tank with which to compare.

So, the verdict is as follows:

The tank performs exceptionally well - tons of flavour and huge clouds. The airflow is very smooth and refined. it doesn't seem to get as hot as the V1, even at 65 watts.

The wicking is fantastic - better and faster than the V1 with bubbles rising quickly after each drag.

Flavour wise, the V1 is very close to this tank and I don't feel that there is a big difference. I have the same juice and the same build in both tanks so it was easier to compare. Vapour production however, is much denser with the Supreme.

I am very happy, already vaped about 8mls on it!

I recommend this tank to those who appreciate great build quality, well thought out design, and tons of flavour/clouds!

Steam Crave, you guys did it again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/16)

Great, to the point review. Thanks. Am waiting for the kit to convert the V1 to V2 - the Supreme is just too big for my liking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (31/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> I received the tank today from SirVape.
> 
> General notes:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the excellent concise review. Very informative, as I have been eying it. For me, the build size is impressive. BTW, it totally dwarfs that mod in the pic. It's a steam beast!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (31/3/16)

Andre said:


> Great, to the point review. Thanks. Am waiting for the kit to convert the V1 to V2 - the Supreme is just too big for my liking.


The V1 was already a good tank. This one is just answering all the criticism the original got.

I'm just glad that for once, I have two setups that are great instead of one great setup and one average one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (31/3/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the excellent concise review. Very informative, as I have been eying it. For me, the build size is impressive. BTW, it totally dwarfs that mod in the pic. It's a steam beast!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the tank looks silly on a mod like the Evic Mini. I reckon that it'll look perfect on something like the Cuboid/Reuleaux/etc...
I have the HCigar VT200 which was designed for 22mm tanks/drippers - the Supreme is 25mm so I guess I'll have to live with the overhang...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Great review and agree on all points!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great review and agree on all points!
> View attachment 49813


Have you tried out your gemini as yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> Have you tried out your gemini as yet?



Yes I have and it's nearly as nice as the Supreme... but the Supreme wins for me... but tomorrow I will have a Gemini Ceramic version and I have very high hopes for that!


----------



## daniel craig (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I have and it's nearly as nice as the Supreme... but the Supreme wins for me... but tomorrow I will have a Gemini Ceramic version and I have very high hopes for that!


I taught the gemini would've been better. Have you tried it with the top airflow closed?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

daniel craig said:


> I taught the gemini would've been better. Have you tried it with the top airflow closed?



I haven't... but I'm taking them both fully charged to the casino tomorrow and will give them a full days test.


----------



## daniel craig (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't... but I'm taking them both fully charged to the casino tomorrow and will give them a full days test.


Ok cool, post a review on them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> I received the tank today from SirVape.
> 
> General notes:
> 
> ...



Super mini review @AlphaDog
Thanks for taking the time to capture your views
This sounds like a great tank and I like that it holds a lot of juice.

Edit - PS I have moved this to the appropriate review section

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel (31/3/16)

Great review @AlphaDog! And thanks for all your views - been eyeing this one very closely...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (31/3/16)

Hmm. Ok found a potential issue. After a while, the airflow starts to gargle. If i then blow down the chimney, a little juice seeps from the airholes and the gargling stops... do I need to close off the juice flow a little?


----------



## Effjh (31/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Hmm. Ok found a potential issue. After a while, the airflow starts to gargle. If i then blow down the chimney, a little juice seeps from the airholes and the gargling stops... do I need to close off the juice flow a little?



I suspect it will have the same issue as the aromamiser v1 if left on it's side since the airflow is in direct line with the coils. A little juice will make it's way to the airflow holes. With this tank at least you can close airflow and juiceflow when not in use, so that should alleviate the problem. Also check your wicking or try a vertical build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (31/3/16)

Effjh said:


> I suspect it will have the same issue as the aromamiser v1 if left on it's side since the airflow is in direct line with the coils. A little juice will make it's way to the airflow holes. With this tank at least you can close airflow and juiceflow when not in use, so that should alleviate the problem. Also check your wicking or try a vertical build.


Na, the tank has not been on it's side. It started happening earlier, after I reviewed it.


----------



## Effjh (31/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Na, the tank has not been on it's side. It started happening earlier, after I reviewed it.



It must be getting too much juice then, more cotton or close the juiceflow a little I guess?


----------



## AlphaDog (31/3/16)

Effjh said:


> It must be getting too much juice then, more cotton or close the juiceflow a little I guess?


Yes, I suspect the same. I'm going to run it at maybe 3/4 juice flow tomorrow (mod charging now, using V1 at the moment)


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

Sounds GREAT... just too big for me though


----------



## AlphaDog (1/4/16)

Just an FYI, closing off the juice flow to about 50% sorted out the gargling. Still wicks incredibly fast!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/16)

Took the Supreme out today with it's new mod. It certainly one of the more impressive tanks that I have played with... great juice capacity and pretty good flavour as well. I have had no gurgling and have the airflow and juice flow wide open.... but I know @BigGuy was getting some gurgling and he closed off the juice flow a bit... but he did both builds and I think he just wicked mine better.

I am also pleasantly surprised with the battery life of the RX200 after my lousy results of the Rolo DNA200 I had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Took the Supreme out today with it's new mod. It certainly one of the more impressive tanks that I have played with... great juice capacity and pretty good flavour as well. I have had no gurgling and have the airflow and juice flow wide open.... but I know @BigGuy was getting some gurgling and he closed off the juice flow a bit... but he did both builds and I think he just wicked mine better.
> 
> I am also pleasantly surprised with the battery life of the RX200 after my lousy results of the Rolo DNA200 I had.
> View attachment 49945




Awesome review @Rob Fisher. 
You just make me want the supreme so much more! 

What sort of usage are you getting out of the rolo? 
Also what wattage are you running yours on? 

I have been hearing a lot of people saying that the rolo has amazing battery life. Where it lasts them days. 

I must be doing something wrong with mine or something. I don't get a full day vaping out of mine. 
The part that most confuses me is that the rolo runs in series. So technically you should get amazing battery life. Which would explain why I don't get a full days Vape out of it. If it was parallel batteries, then Ja. Sure. 

Maybe you could give me some pointers?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Awesome review @Rob Fisher.
> You just make me want the supreme so much more!
> 
> What sort of usage are you getting out of the rolo?
> ...



Barbie Killer it's early days with the RX for me... Dual Ni80 24g coils with a resistance of 0,31Ω and firing at 35 watts. I used it most of the morning and the battery indicator hardly moved... I'm using Turds in it and they were married once upon a time when I had my DNA but have subsequently been used in my single 18650 mods like the Snow Wolf... and I just took three of them and stuck them in the RX.

Ask me the same question in a couple of days once I have had some time to put it through it's paces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (1/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great review and agree on all points!
> View attachment 49813


Hi Rob. Out of interest, what build do you have in your supreme? What gives you the most flavour?


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Took the Supreme out today with it's new mod. It certainly one of the more impressive tanks that I have played with... great juice capacity and pretty good flavour as well. I have had no gurgling and have the airflow and juice flow wide open.... but I know @BigGuy was getting some gurgling and he closed off the juice flow a bit... but he did both builds and I think he just wicked mine better.
> 
> I am also pleasantly surprised with the battery life of the RX200 after my lousy results of the Rolo DNA200 I had.
> View attachment 49945


WOW, that tank is massive, it actually makes the RX200 look small 

Mr Fisher, I am amazed you have never had an RX200. I love it. It is my man cave mod, exclusively for my drippers. Battery life is insane, and this mod can give a real 200 watts, if you really ever needed that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (2/4/16)

Quite the tank to make a rolo look like a mini volt.

Any flavour or vapour differences between it and a 22mm aromamizer?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Hi Rob. Out of interest, what build do you have in your supreme? What gives you the most flavour?



Dual Ni80 24g 0,31Ω seems to be pretty optimum.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> WOW, that tank is massive, it actually makes the RX200 look small
> 
> Mr Fisher, I am amazed you have never had an RX200. I love it. It is my man cave mod, exclusively for my drippers. Battery life is insane, and this mod can give a real 200 watts, if you really ever needed that.



I got the Rolo DNA200 the second they arrived and I hated that more more than life itself... so it took me a while to warm to the idea of a 3 x 18650 mod... but since I have been playing with the new tanks I have realised that battery life is rather important and hence me dabbling with the RX200 and the Minikins. My go to device is still the REO that pretty much lasts be a whole day on one battery and one bottle refill. But I ,must say I am enjoying the lung hitting tanks a lot more these days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual Ni80 24g 0,31Ω seems to be pretty optimum.


What is the internal diameter, number of wraps, and is it horizontal or vertical?


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Quite the tank to make a rolo look like a mini volt.
> 
> Any flavour or vapour differences between it and a 22mm aromamizer?


Just for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> What is the internal diameter, number of wraps, and is it horizontal or vertical?



3mm horizontal... number of wraps... Mmmmm will have to open the tank... stand by... 7 wraps.


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> 3mm horizontal... number of wraps... Mmmmm will have to open the tank... stand by... 7 wraps.
> View attachment 49968


Have you tried vertical coils @Rob Fisher? 
I don't seem to get decent flavor with the v1 aromamizer with horizontal coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> Have you tried vertical coils @Rob Fisher?
> I don't seem to get decent flavor with the v1 aromamizer with horizontal coils.



I haven't tried vertical coils @Christos. Coil building is difficult enough for me and on the two occasions I built verticals they were a dead loss. I'm very happy with the flavour from the dual horizontals! I think there is a big difference between the V1 and V2 and Supreme... I got rid of my V1 very quickly because I didn't like it much but the Supreme is a keeper for me... and maybe it's because Craig built my coils on the Supreme...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't tried vertical coils @Christos. Coil building is difficult enough for me and on the two occasions I built verticals they were a dead loss. I'm very happy with the flavour from the dual horizontals! I think there is a big difference between the V1 and V2 and Supreme... I got rid of my V1 very quickly because I didn't like it much but the Supreme is a keeper for me... and maybe it's because Craig built my coils on the Supreme...


Happy to have a Skype tutorial to show you. 
If you have a coil master winding jig it's easy if you wind counter clockwise. 

Insert the coils with the coil jig in place. 
Pull the leads with a pair of pliers until they are slanted. Dont worry about the coil orientation yet. Just keep the jig in place so the coils don't deform too much. 

Once tightened then straighten the coils by forcing the jig in the direction you want.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> Happy to have a Skype tutorial to show you.
> If you have a coil master winding jig it's easy if you wind counter clockwise.
> 
> Insert the coils with the coil jig in place.
> ...



Kewl will do a skype call when we get a chance... Oh and I can't work the coil jig... I'll just do a screwdriver coil backwards.


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Kewl will do a skype call when we get a chance... Oh and I can't work the coil jig... I'll just do a screwdriver coil backwards.


Do you own a v3 coil master? 
I bought one the other day and it's super easy. I know people say "ladies if your boyfriend uses one of these then you have a girlfriend" referring to the coil jig but its super effective.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> Do you own a v3 coil master?
> I bought one the other day and it's super easy. I know people say "ladies if your boyfriend uses one of these then you have a girlfriend" referring to the coil jig but its super effective.



I have had 3 or 4 of these coil jigs and I always end up with a squashed coil... I watched Craig from Sir Vape building coils with this morning and he made it look real simple... How is V3 different?


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had 3 or 4 of these coil jigs and I always end up with a squashed coil... I watched Craig from Sir Vape building coils with this morning and he made it look real simple... How is V3 different?


Firstly the markings on all the pieces so you don't spend 30 minutes looking for the ID you want. 
Secondly it has 2 holes to wind your wire so you can go clockwise or anticlockwise easier. 
Thirdly the pieces you wind on are longer so it's easy to use it on an atty as opposed to unscrewing the piece to fit in a tight space. 

Thirdly the screw thingy that winds is not a screw but a decent Allen key type screw with a cylindrical had so the wire doesn't slip off like the cheaper clone kits.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

In all honesty you don't need a jig. Don't worry. Not home at the moment so can't take pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (2/4/16)

I am loving the Supreme (the big one), running 5 wrap vertical Claptons and it just works so well.
Size isn't that much taller than the 6ml V1 actually, but it is slightly wider so it fits the RX perfectly 

Comparing the same build in the V1 and the Supreme except that the V1 is 2.5mm ID and the Supreme is running 3mm ID.
Great flavour on both, the Supreme allows me to run even higher watts though so for that super mouth watering 90w+ , it just puffs along as if it is taunting me to go even higher. The V1 I can go about 85w before the juice channels can't keep up, on the Supreme it just converts liquid to cloud with ease!

I love the top fill and the fact that I can simply close the juice channel makes it so easy and not had any leaking issues at all.

The Supreme is surprising when it comes to airflow, you would think just two holes compared the 4 on the V1 would be an issue, but you would be mistaken. The Supreme has so much air that it never feels constricted, even when running it at just a sliver. Open it all the way and pump up the power, it clouds up a room in a mere puff. 

Quality on the Supreme is even better than the V1, simply loving it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/4/16)

For those that like the smaller version, I tried the V2 3ml version today at the Vape Cartel event (one of the guys had one), wow for flavour! Awesome and compact tank that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine (2/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, the tank looks silly on a mod like the Evic Mini. I reckon that it'll look perfect on something like the Cuboid/Reuleaux/etc...
> I have the HCigar VT200 which was designed for 22mm tanks/drippers - the Supreme is 25mm so I guess I'll have to live with the overhang...


Have they dropped the plastic airflow ring on the Aramomizer a supreme? 


Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I have and it's nearly as nice as the Supreme... but the Supreme wins for me... but tomorrow I will have a Gemini Ceramic version and I have very high hopes for that!




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

daniel craig said:


> I taught the gemini would've been better. Have you tried it with the top airflow closed?



@daniel craig you are right... the Gemini is better than the Supreme for flavour... I was running the power too low... upped it to 40 watts and the clouds and flavour are brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Have you tried the uwell crown yet @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> Have you tried the uwell crown yet @Rob Fisher?



I have and I'm on tank 2 and still am getting the "cotton" taste... will see if it goes away on tank 3... Great Tank with no leaks, good airflow and good clouds but the flavour I was hoping for hasn't arrived yet and both the Supreme and Gemini both give it carrots right now.


----------



## daniel craig (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @daniel craig you are right... the Gemini is better than the Supreme for flavour... I was running the power too low... upped it to 40 watts and the clouds and flavour are brilliant!


I taught as much  with top airflow closed it worked better?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

daniel craig said:


> I taught as much  with top airflow closed it worked better?



Yebo... better with top airflow closed and the power up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have and I'm on tank 2 and still am getting the "cotton" taste... will see if it goes away on tank 3... Great Tank with no leaks, good airflow and good clouds but the flavour I was hoping for hasn't arrived yet and both the Supreme and Gemini both give it carrots right now.


People say it takes a while for the coils to settle before it shines. I personally think the rba section is better because you get to chose your wick of preference. 
A bit difficult to build right though. 

I enjoyed the .5 ohm SS coil the most.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> People say it takes a while for the coils to settle before it shines. I personally think the rba section is better because you get to chose your wick of preference.
> A bit difficult to build right though.
> 
> I enjoyed the .5 ohm SS coil the most.



Yip I am persevering because I understand it takes some breaking in... but the Gemini is rocking at the moment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have and I'm on tank 2 and still am getting the "cotton" taste... will see if it goes away on tank 3... Great Tank with no leaks, good airflow and good clouds but the flavour I was hoping for hasn't arrived yet and both the Supreme and Gemini both give it carrots right now.


On how many watts are you on the crown?

Push it to 50W for the 0.5 ohm coil.

Like I said,it needs some power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> On how many watts are you on the crown?
> 
> Push it to 50W for the 0.5 ohm coil.
> 
> Like I said,it needs some power.



Currently on 40 watts... will pump it up to 50 watts now and give it a go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Currently on 40 watts... will pump it up to 50 watts now and give it a go...


I run mine between 50W and 55W.

40W to low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Push it to 50W for the 0.5 ohm coil.
> Like I said,it needs some power.



Oh wow that's a LOT better! Thanks Pieter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow that's a LOT better! Thanks Pieter!


I also think something like your Milky Way will be better on the crown.I never used XXX.

But you can make the call.Give Milky way a go on the crown next.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> I also think something like your Milky Way will be better on the crown.I never used XXX.
> 
> But you can make the call.Give Milky way a go on the crown next.



Roger that... I think you may be right about Milky Way in the Crown... right now it has XXX in it which the juice I know intimately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (3/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that... I think you may be right about Milky Way in the Crown... right now it has XXX in it which the juice I know intimately.


@RobFisher Off the bat, if you were forced to choose between the Aramomizer Supreme or the Gemini which one will you choose? I know it is an "it depends" type of answer, but choose one. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/16)

Waine said:


> @RobFisher Off the bat, if you were forced to choose between the Aramomizer Supreme or the Gemini which one will you choose? I know it is an "it depends" type of answer, but choose one. Thanks



Supreme when I'm going out because it has a big tank.
Gemini when I'm home because I think it has better flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (3/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Supreme when I'm going out because it has a big tank.
> Gemini when I'm home because I think it has better flavour.


I looked at both at Sir Vape. Left me confused. Being a bit of a size man, and ease of build, I think I may go for the Supreme. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (3/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Supreme when I'm going out because it has a big tank.
> Gemini when I'm home because I think it has better flavour.


That's the Gemini RTA right?

How about round two Gemini vs Avocado?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/16)

Duffie12 said:


> That's the Gemini RTA right?
> 
> How about round two Gemini vs Avocado?



Yebo Gemini TRA.

Avocado wins on flavour but it's not really a take our device because the tank is rather small... mind you so is the Gemini and both really need a 100ml bottle of juice to travel with.

So Gemini more for travel and the Avo for flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (3/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo Gemini TRA.
> 
> Avocado wins on flavour but it's not really a take our device because the tank is rather small... mind you so is the Gemini and both really need a 100ml bottle of juice to travel with.
> 
> So Gemini more for travel and the Avo for flavour.



Thanks, I've been considering the Avocado for a while, though maybe I should just be happy with what I have and actually just put my RDA to use...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/4/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Thanks, I've been considering the Avocado for a while, though maybe I should just be happy with what I have and actually just put my RDA to use...


Maybe wait for the Theorem ... same idea as the Avocado, but more clever and practical.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (3/4/16)

Andre said:


> Maybe wait for the Theorem ... same idea as the Avocado, but more clever and practical.


Thanks, will check it out. That and the Fountain V2 squonker, which also intrigued me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (4/4/16)

I'm struggling to decide between the Supreme and the Gemini.
I have the Griffin, and as much as I want to love it, I can't stand it.

The Supreme seems like a tank that will last as an all-day-don't-need-to-fiddle-with-wicks option, whereas the Gemini get's me thinking I might have another Griffin situation on my hands.

Supreme with vertical coils on the RX200 is just so tempting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/16)

jl10101 said:


> Supreme with vertical coils on the RX200 is just so tempting



Not sure if this helps?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/16)

jl10101 said:


> I'm struggling to decide between the Supreme and the Gemini.
> I have the Griffin, and as much as I want to love it, I can't stand it.
> 
> The Supreme seems like a tank that will last as an all-day-don't-need-to-fiddle-with-wicks option, whereas the Gemini get's me thinking I might have another Griffin situation on my hands.
> ...


I have had a few tanks functionally in the class of the Gemini. None beats my Aromamazer V1 with vertical coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if this helps?
> View attachment 50205
> View attachment 50206


Rob. You are actually a comical person, I'm guessing.... Nice one!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (5/4/16)

Got the Aromamizer Supreme today after much thought, piqued interest, hesitation and eventually caving in.

Built a coil, SS 24 G, 7 1/2 wraps, 2.75 jig, 0.26 Ohm. Took my time to wrap a near perfect wick. But never succeeded. Lol...Fired it up with the Sigelei 90 W At about 55 W. Super impressed. 

Let me get the only negative out the way first..

The first thing that struck me was, albeit a 25 mm base, the seperate deck holding the 2 velocity style posts is the same size as the Aromamizer. So the building space is the same as the Aramomizer V1. I was looking forward to "more space to build" because the space is really on the small side.

Having said that! And this is not a "review", in a nutshell the whole experience, performance, feel, and size is akin to trading a Bantam bakkie in for a Mitsibishi 4×4. Everything I read about it while doing my "homework" delivers as intended.

I have absolutely no regrets. If you are contemplating one, you won't be sorry.

Will update later. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MorneW (5/4/16)

The deck on the supreme is quite a bit bigger than the aromamizer V1 and V2. V1 and V2 is 14.3mm. The Supreme has a 16.5mm deck

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Waine (5/4/16)

MorneW said:


> The deck on the supreme is quite a bit bigger than the aromamizer V1 and V2. V1 and V2 is 14.3mm. The Supreme has a 16.5mm deck


Thanks for that @MorneW I obviously missed the 2.2mm somewhere. It "looks" exactly the same size. Lol.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (5/4/16)

I have the supreme for about a week now. Absolutely love it. Easy to build, easy to wick. Eats juice like no other tank I've owned. I get a buzz on 3mg. 
Will I buy another one? Hells yeah. Will wait for a black one though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (5/4/16)

@Waine no prob man. You can get big builds in there. Not as big as the Griffin 25mm I'm sure, but plenty big enough. IMHO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (6/4/16)

Quick review before I record the final one. (Need to spend a lot more time on this though)

*First impressions.*

*The good*

- Massive amount of juice in the tank. Great for those flavours you just can get enough of.
- Good size build deck.
- Locking mechanism to align coils
- Proper adjustable airflow
- Juice flow control
- Looks pretty slick
- Knurling on the top fill cap
- Hybrid mech friendly 510

*The ok*

- Flavour is ok. Not great. Just ok. Beaten by the 3ml V1 and by the Gemini
- Weird indicator on the side for the juice flow. Whats the point of having all the markings if the adjustment only goes to 50%
- Tank is simply too big. Would have liked a kit to convert it to a 4ml tank for example
- Cheap feeling 510 drip tip
- Fairly pricey
- 2mm extra deck isn't really winning awards. Still limited to 3mm coils. 

*
The absolutely horrific*

- Driptip does not fit snug. Not a single of my drip tips bar the DotMod fits snug. Wobbles and pulls out too easy.
- Tank simply does NOT sit properly on 14 out of my 16 mods. When tightened down all the way the tank has play from side to side. Only on the Reuleaux DNA200 does it sit without play.
- With the airflow closed to the smallest opening it whistles like a construction worker. Could just be a random occurrence with the coils im running.

Now shoot me, but when you pay R690 for a tank you expect the machining to be spot on with the threading on the 510. This tank simply will not sit still on mods. You also expect tighter tolerances when it comes to how a drip tip fits. The cheap feeling unit that comes with the tank even wobbles around. Ive had tanks costing half as much with better fitting tips. The loose threads however is inexcusable. What is the point of owning a tank that can only work on 1 type of mod. 

All in all this tank is driven a lot by hype. The 25mm hype that is. I feel Steam Crave rushed to market with this not paying enough attention to adding new innovation to this. Yes the juice flow and adjustable airflow is new, to this tank, not to the industry. When you play in a new market like this you expect some sort of innovation. This isn't it. 

My money will be on the VCMT 25mm to win this segment of the market. Looking forward to what Geek Vape will bring with the 25. I also doubt we will see innovation. 

Sadly this tank simply underwhelms. The issues pointed out above makes me weary to use it. Play in threads could result in bigger issues down the line. The flavour is good, not great. The build deck is good, not great. 

Can help but compare this to having a really good dog. Sadly that dog also eats it own poop and then wants to lick your face. 

I would give this a muted 4.5/10

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't tried vertical coils @Christos. Coil building is difficult enough for me and on the two occasions I built verticals they were a dead loss. I'm very happy with the flavour from the dual horizontals! I think there is a big difference between the V1 and V2 and Supreme... I got rid of my V1 very quickly because I didn't like it much but the Supreme is a keeper for me... and maybe it's because Craig built my coils on the Supreme...


You must learn @Rob Fisher I have found verticals are sooo much better on the Aromamisers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine (6/4/16)

Now that it has been mentioned....I am puffing some Mr Foggs First Flight on the Supreme right now. I also get that loud whistling sound, like a WW2 German whistling bomb, on my Sigelei 90 W At 50 W. However, to solve that I just closed the massive airflow ring in stages until the whistling stops.

I think @Maxxis review was hyper critical, but we are all entitled to our opinions, I guess. ..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AlphaDog (6/4/16)

Turn the air flow ring the other way until the air holes start to resemble the V1 tank. That sorted out my muted flavour issue. Now... how do i sort out the juice consumption issue?? Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## canocep66 (6/4/16)

Thanks @Maxiss for the review
I guess none of these thanks will ever be perfect similar deal with my cellphones.
I want to know if its a really worthwile upgrade from Aromamizer v1 or should i wait for the griffin 25mm.
Nb for better flavour
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (6/4/16)

Na


canocep66 said:


> Thanks @Maxiss for the review
> I guess none of these thanks will ever be perfect similar deal with my cellphones.
> I want to know if its a really worthwile upgrade from Aromamizer v1 or should i wait for the griffin 25mm.
> Nb for better flavour
> Thanks



The Supreme is awesome but flavour wise i can't honestly say that it's better. It is however, a better tank than the V1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (7/4/16)

Update. 

Vendor sent a replacement unit and I am happy to report it doesn't have play.

Will be rebuilding it later and give my feedback.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Maxxis (7/4/16)

New tank is clearly much better. 

Still the loose and cheap driptip but that fine. DotMod wide bore fictionfit is perfect. 

The juice flow control now opens all the way and the tank sits properly. 

Great flavour with basic builds. 

Very impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/4/16)

I heard the Augvape Boreas RTA beats the Aromamizer (Based on reviews not experience as I have none)


----------



## MorneW (11/4/16)

Maybe on price. The Boreas RTA's juiceflow and Airflow control is directly connected. ie more juice/more air. The Supreme's is independent.


----------



## AlphaDog (18/4/16)

What's your favourite builds for flavour on the Supreme? I have dual claptons, 2.5mm 6wraps and my V1 is still giving me better flavour...


----------



## Maxxis (18/4/16)

So my second tank has developed play. Mmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (21/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> What's your favourite builds for flavour on the Supreme? I have dual claptons, 2.5mm 6wraps and my V1 is still giving me better flavour...



Thanks for the suggestion on the build. I will try that. I am looking for more "punch" from my Aromamizer Supreme.


----------



## User_E (5/5/16)

Have a look at the difference in the wick hole sizes... Aromomizer v1 (left) VS Supreme (right). No wonder the Supreme wicks like a CHAMP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (7/9/16)

After shelving my Supreme due to leaking problems a few months ago, I pulled it out this evening. Built a 24 gauge S / Steel, 6 and a half wraps duel horizontal coils. I made sure the coils were aligned with the air holes, fired it up on the Sigelei 90w, and got 0,15 Ohms. Wicked it with "Bacon" as fluffy as possible, (very important) and.... here comes the cock up: while filling -- juice came peeing out of the air flow holes. I have now learned that the trick is to close the air flow holes while filling. I'm not sure if I must have the juice control closed or, I guess -- slightly open when filling. (Please help) After cleaning up, I slightly opened the juice control about two notches, and it settled. 

The vape was absolutely amazing at 40 - 50 watts with the air flow half open. Feels like I can take endless, gigantic mouth to lung hits. I don't know how people have the need to vape at 100 Watts or more? But that's just me.

I have a renewed respect for the Aramamizer Supreme. I still love my little Aramamizer V1. In fact I only own two RTA's, which are these. I am moving more to RTA's as it is very cost effective to build coils rather than to buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (7/9/16)

@Waine Juice flow control MUST be closed or it WILL leak as the vacuum is broken when the fill port is open (picture your childhood picking up cool-drink with a straw and finger on one end)
i have never had a leak on the supreme, just a lot of condensation, great tank


----------



## Waine (8/9/16)

Scissorhands said:


> @Waine Juice flow control MUST be closed or it WILL leak as the vacuum is broken when the fill port is open (picture your childhood picking up cool-drink with a straw and finger on one end)
> i have never had a leak on the supreme, just a lot of condensation, great tank



Thanks a ton....

Great tank, I agree... I am very happy with it. No regrets whatsoever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (15/9/16)

Quick update. As much as I love this RTA, my Aramamizer Supreme was leaking no matter what I tried. I almost gave up on it, until I Googled a bit. Most users recommend a vertical build to solve the problem.

So here's the trick. I built a vertical duel coil, 7 wraps, SS 24Ga 3 ID. Made the cotton nice and fluffy by meticulously, gently, stroking it with one side of that really sharp nose pliers we get in the Coil Master set, until it flared out about 1 and a half cm. Then I gently spread it over the deck area while tucking it in softly.

Firstly, it was dead easy to build vertical coils on this relatively small deck. The result: no leaks and a beautiful Vape. I did the same on the Aramamizer V1. Same result.

Oh how satisfying to learn a new vaping trick, albeit an old one to others.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (15/9/16)

Good day, i have never had leaking issues with horizontal coils on the supreme (not counting the time i forgot to close juice flow or left it in the baking hot car), the trick is to fluff the cotton over all 4 juice holes, i like the juice flow on the 3rd or 4th bar (not counting the line for closed) . . . no gurgles or dry hits. I personally dont like verticals but do whatever gives you the best vape


----------



## Scissorhands (15/9/16)

Scissorhands said:


> Good day, i have never had leaking issues with horizontal coils on the supreme (not counting the time i forgot to close juice flow or left it in the baking hot car), the trick is to fluff the cotton over all 4 juice holes, i like the juice flow on the 3rd or 4th bar (not counting the line for closed) . . . no gurgles or dry hits. I personally dont like verticals but do whatever gives you the best vape


@Waine iv just realised that this was my second post directly towards you on the same topic, i didnt mean to attack you, i just want every vaper to have a fantastic vape, please msg me if you have any questions on the supreme as it was my daily driver for many moons. Peace


----------



## Waine (15/9/16)

Scissorhands said:


> @Waine iv just realised that this was my second post directly towards you on the same topic, i didnt mean to attack you, i just want every vaper to have a fantastic vape, please msg me if you have any questions on the supreme as it was my daily driver for many moons. Peace



No worries @Scissorhands I was not offended. I can take constructive criticism. This was just my experience. Now that I have solved the problem with duel vertical coils, I am over the moon with my Supreme, which lay in the cupboard for a couple of months due to the leaking problem. I was obviously doing it wrong. I just cannot believe the difference with vertical builds. Friggin tremendous!

Today I built vertical coils on my Velocity and Twisted Messes RDA's. Perhaps its my imagination, but these vape so much better, and its much easier to build and wick for me.


----------



## Hakhan (27/2/17)

Hi
I have both the 4ml and 7ml tanks. Was wondering whether the slightly longer chimney on the 7ml tank will improve the flavour? The 7ml tank glass is broken and wondering if I should get replacement.


----------



## AlphaDog (27/2/17)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> I have both the 4ml and 7ml tanks. Was wondering whether the slightly longer chimney on the 7ml tank will improve the flavour? The 7ml tank glass is broken and wondering if I should get replacement.


Hey pal! The longer chimney reduces flavour. If u are after more flavour, stick with the shorter option. Hope that helps!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (27/2/17)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> I have both the 4ml and 7ml tanks. Was wondering whether the slightly longer chimney on the 7ml tank will improve the flavour? The 7ml tank glass is broken and wondering if I should get replacement.


Hi , a shorter chimney will produce better flavour,


. . . Lol beat me to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (27/2/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Hey pal! The longer chimney reduces flavour. If u are after more flavour, stick with the shorter option. Hope that helps!


Don't feel so bad now letting the glass roll of the table ☺


----------



## AlphaDog (27/2/17)

Hakhan said:


> Don't feel so bad now letting the glass roll of the table ☺


You should feel terrible! One does not behave in a reckless and careless manner with vape gear! Lol, kidding...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hakhan (27/2/17)

fluffed the hell out off the cotton...thinking maybe too much cotton


----------



## Hakhan (4/3/17)

Hi 
So I have this tank for a few weeks and have tried several builds. Simple Ni80 7 wrap 3ID, clapton kanthal 26/32 3ID and fused claptons. Getting lots of vapour production but very muted flavours. Have tried both horizontal and vertical. Wicking from just touching the deck to almost dripping style tucking the wick under the coils.( Hazeworks Scream) 
Can anyone recommend a build that has worked for dessert flavours.


----------



## AlphaDog (4/3/17)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> So I have this tank for a few weeks and have tried several builds. Simple Ni80 7 wrap 3ID, clapton kanthal 26/32 3ID and fused claptons. Getting lots of vapour production but very muted flavours. Have tried both horizontal and vertical. Wicking from just touching the deck to almost dripping style tucking the wick under the coils.( Hazeworks Scream)
> Can anyone recommend a build that has worked for dessert flavours.


Yeah, so for me 3mm horizontal coils work best. Also, i have found that if i build the coils higher up, the airflow comes from under the coils instead of directly off the side of the coils. For some reason this has improved flavour. Also, use the smallest airflow setting with this method... Too much airflow kills flavour


----------



## Hakhan (4/3/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, so for me 3mm horizontal coils work best. Also, i have found that if i build the coils higher up, the airflow comes from under the coils instead of directly off the side of the coils. For some reason this has improved flavour. Also, use the smallest airflow setting with this method... Too much airflow kills flavour


Thanks will give that a go tonight when kid s are asleep.


----------

